# Unexpected addition



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

This little guy was offered to me recently. After seeing him, I had to accept. I think I'm in love with him. His mama is a buckskin and his daddy's a grulla. Both gorgeous looking horses.

His sire:

*Cool Shaded Garth* (who goes back to Hancock horses.)

His dam is:

*Dustys Fancy Babe* (Who goes back to Zan Par Sun.)

Looking for some registered name ideas and some call names. Everytime I look at him a name pops to mind, but it's like it's just on the tip of my tongue and can't quite recall it. I want to say it starts with a G, but I can't think of anything at all. But if I just look at his photo..a name fades in and out so quick. Name help will be greatly appreciated!


Here he is about a month old:









Now at 3 1/2 months old


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is gorgeous! I want him. If he is gone tomorrow don't look at my stable!
*Starts hooking up the trailer*


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

Gunner 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

you know.... a g name comes to mind as well but i can't quite pin point what it is... i do like gunner though!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

How about Gabin?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

How in the world do you manage to just stumble onto such wonderful horses? I am jealous!! Gosh, his angles are perfect, he's broad across the forehead, and he is the definition of a dunskin. Beautiful!!!

Registered name Cool Dusty Shade? Shades of Dust? Garth's Fancy Dustbuster? LOL

I can't really guess on barn names without a feel for personality, though.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Just beautiful! ( oh-sorry--**ahem**) I mean handsome, of course!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

****!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE the Dustbuster one! That is GREAT!!! Call him Dusty for short? OOooOO or Buster!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

your have one beautiful bunch of babies! i am moving over to wear you are.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Moving, shoot. I'll meet you there and we can just steal them all and take them back with us .


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> How in the world do you manage to just stumble onto such wonderful horses? I am jealous!! Gosh, his angles are perfect, he's broad across the forehead, and he is the definition of a dunskin. Beautiful!!!
> 
> Registered name Cool Dusty Shade? Shades of Dust? Garth's Fancy Dustbuster? LOL


Maybe I shouldn't tell you that he was just given to me in trade for 15 days training on the owner's 2 yr old gelding?

I'm in awe of him. He's amazing. I bought a weanling filly this spring that will come home the same time he does, and now I'm wishing I hadn't, and just had him instead. He's much better looking, and a dunskin to boot. I think he's definately going to be a keeper!

He'll be my first colt, so I will be anxious to have him gelded asap. He will be here early October, so I can't wait to get more photos of him, and to figure out a name for him.

Ps..Love the name ideas.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you don't want the filly, you can certainly send her my way. If she's half the quality as the rest of yours, she'll be one hell of a horse.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Moving, shoot. I'll meet you there and we can just steal them all and take them back with us .


LOL! I thought of you this weekend. I went to a production sale. (Window shopping, not like I could afford anything there.) There was a HUGE 16 h blue roan gelding there. He was an amazing horse with some really great training on him. It was amazing to see the difference between going to an auction and seeing a prodution sale. Where at auctions broke horses were likely to go less than $500, the horses there were going as high as $4500, and foals were going as high as $2200.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> If you don't want the filly, you can certainly send her my way. If she's half the quality as the rest of yours, she'll be one hell of a horse.


LOL! I thought you had dibs on my blue roan?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o man i would of LOVED to have that blue roan gelding, i cant find any big ones were im at, im definantly moving over. im going to beat smrobs there, im going to steal your blue roan filly


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can manage 2 I think.  I wish I could have seen that gelding. I just love that color.

Completely off topic but I just thought of an old blue roan that my Dad had for a while. He was big, probably 16+hands and heavy with big heavy feet and feathered legs (unusual for a QH). He was all scarred up and looked like a rotten old saddle bronc with a long thick mane and tail. Every time we would go to a roping, people would stand around waiting for the 'rodeo' when Dad got on this horse. I wish I had one like him, he looked every bit the outlaw but was the sweetest horse to ride.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm really excited to see how they mature as 2 and 3 yr olds. My buckskin and palomino have the same sire. The blue roan is suppose to be Blue Quincy Doc sired (no papers on her, she's grade.), and then there's the colt. I'm really hoping he turns out as amazing as I think he will.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I can manage 2 I think.  I wish I could have seen that gelding. I just love that color.
> 
> Completely off topic but I just thought of an old blue roan that my Dad had for a while. He was big, probably 16+hands and heavy with big heavy feet and feathered legs (unusual for a QH). He was all scarred up and looked like a rotten old saddle bronc with a long thick mane and tail. Every time we would go to a roping, people would stand around waiting for the 'rodeo' when Dad got on this horse. I wish I had one like him, he looked every bit the outlaw but was the sweetest horse to ride.


That sounds about like this blue roan. He was quite and calm. I watched the lady riding him get off him, in a crowd of people, walk around another horse and pick up a plastic bag caught on a fence, and then walk back to the roan. He never moved a muscle. I saw the tail end of him competing in the ranch horse competition they had going on. He did really well, except he wouldn't go in the water obsticle. Afterwards, he drew a big crowd, everyone came over to see/talk about him. One of the reasons I didn't get a photo. Wish I had though.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

reining girl said:


> your have one beautiful bunch of babies! i am moving over to wear you are.


Lots of open space here. Come on out. It would be nice to have someone to go riding with and talk about horses. I swear my husband rolls his eyes when I mention my horses or ask him to go riding with me.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol alright me and cricket are on are way.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok. I've been thinking of names for him. These are the ones I've come up with;

*Griffon*
*Gambit*
*Remington*
(not sure about these two)
*Chaos*
*Loki*

And here are some registered names I've come up with. Please tell me your favorites of each.

*CSG Fancy Shading ZP*
*CSG Steel Kat Parr*
*CSG Fancy Steel Kat*
*CSG Shades of Steel*
*CSG Royal Steel ZP*
*CSG Royal Steel Kat*

And these two came to me this morning..but I'm iffy on them?

*CSG Royal Faux Pas (or) CSG Royal Faux Parr*
*CSG Fancy Faux Pas (or) CSG Fancy Faux Parr*

Help me pick a name for him. Put them in order that you like them.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

As soon as a saw him I thought Gerome/Jerome. I like *CSG Fancy Shading ZP* as a registered name though.

He is a little stunner by the way, congrats.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok... how about this:

CSG Duns of Steel? ROFL!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: Oh, I love it. From the look of him, it will be fitting too.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL! I am still rolling with laughter! Seriously think that might be the one.


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

Plains Drifter said:


> Ok... how about this:
> 
> CSG Duns of Steel? ROFL!


 
ahahaha!!! that's awesome;D 

& he's absoloutley gorgeous!! i'm jealous:shock:


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Well the foals are home. Had an issue crop up with the filly, but hopefully that will be resolved soon. Photos to come tomorrow since I didn't get home til dark.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I really hope you go with Duns of Steel! I LOVE it! LOL!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Looking forwards to seeing some new photos of this new baby. Those first 2 pictures look really good but would love to see some new pictures as he grows. Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

If you don't name him Duns of Steel I will come steal him!!! lol.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL! That's the name in the #1 spot. Hope I get it. Will be sending in the papers soon.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*name the baby*

Cool Hand Luke, Kool G, Coolaid, Dust Bunny, Great Big Cool,
Shades o' Garth, Cool n cloudy, Dewey


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

You can find photos posted here. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/introducing-foals-64740/#post748480


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

OMG I LOVE CSG Duns of Steel!!!!!! It is So cute! as for a barn/call name, I like Remington. He is such a gorgeous boy, he will be jaw dropping when he's grown! I am so jealous lol


----------

